# Not convinced that there are same species ....



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

These two cichlids look totally diff, are these both kenyi ciclhids?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes they are two kenyi cichlids, the yellow one is a male while the blue one with the vertical bars is the female. I would advise to get some more femlaes especially due to the facts that their one of the more aggressive cichlids.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Too many bars for kenyi, which usually have ~4.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh sorry thought you were talking about the yellow and the more vibrant blue one. The other blue one is a kenyi, its darker due to the fact that it might be at the bottom of the pecking order.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Neither blue fish are pure kenyi.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay i see it now, your right.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

I have anorher 5 ' blue kenyi (i think)very, very, way too aggressive cichlid, not convinced its a kenyi
Either. There are way to many mbuma species out that I can't figure what it. My gues would be "Pseudotropheus Elongatus" or "Metriaclima sp. ZEBRA CHILUMBA (Luwino Reef)"


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

siklidguru said:


> I have anorher 5 ' blue kenyi (i think)very, very, way too aggressive cichlid, not convinced its a kenyi
> Either. There are way to many mbuma species out that I can't figure what it. My gues would be "Pseudotropheus Elongatus" or "Metriaclima sp. ZEBRA CHILUMBA (Luwino Reef)"
> 
> http://s1361.photobucket.com/albums/r66 ... ction=view¤t=null_zps69d5278c.png&evt=user_media_share
> ...


What Were They Labeled As When You Got Them? If They Came From An "Assorted" Tank, They most Likely Are Hybrids. The Fish Listed Above As Your Guesses Are Not Very Common And Would Surely Be Labeled As Such At Most LFS's.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Conclusion, kenyi for sure ? The large one does not look like a female. Seems to broad and too aggressive to be a female. It's too big ...any other suggestions ? DNA TEST ? Lol


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Neither appear to be kenyi. Check google images for kenyi females. If they don't look like those, then they aren't them. 

P.S. Use the IMG links from photobucket when posting images.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That big blue one is not Kenyi at all.

All the fish may be hybrids. the bigger blue ones may be part M. zebra type.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

From the species profile list, which one would be your guess ? I want to get an opinion .


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I would guess pseudotropheaus Elongatus










Not sure what it may be crossed with???


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I think the shape of their heads and mouths are consistant with a Metriaclima species, so they may very well have some Kenyi mixed in, but it's so hard to tell with hybrids. The fish can look exactly like either of their parents, have a mix of characteristics from both parents, or look nothing like either of them. You will really never know. Also, their behavior is unpredictable as well - where you might expect a pure species to be mellow and work well in a community tank, a hybrid of the same species with another may be highly aggressive and kill everything it sees.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

I think what I have is a "aggresive grey head" man that cichlid is very aggressive, IT IS NOT A for sure !~!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

siklidguru said:


> I think what I have is a "aggresive grey head" man that cichlid is very aggressive, IT IS NOT A for sure !~!


Agressive grey head is not a common fish. Not sure which fish you are referring to but it is much more likely that your fish are just hybrids unless you can present better pics.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm referring this one...

http://m1361.photobucket.com/albumview/ ... g.html?o=5


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

This is not a kenyi... Normanly there dead on ID ing ciclhids here, we might have to keep guessing


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Here a picture. The first photo has both species on it, i got lucky on that one. These are not the same nor KENYI..

http://s1361.photobucket.com/albums/r66 ... ction=view¤t=null_zps46b33db6.jpg&evt=user_media_share

http://s1361.photobucket.com/albums/r66 ... ction=view¤t=null_zps0efa6541.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

siklidguru said:


> This is not a kenyi... Normanly there dead on ID ing ciclhids here, we might have to keep guessing


I'm pretty sure that these fish have been ID'd - they are hybrids of unknown lineage, probably with some type of Metriaclima species in it's gene pool. You can keep asking, but you won't get a better answer that, because that is the ID.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

noki said:


> All the fish may be hybrids. the bigger blue ones may be part M. zebra type.


Here is your ID on the middle of pg.1
No point in asking over and over, what exactly this fish is, because it has already been IDed. When cichlids are crossed, often one of the parents are obvious but seldom is it obvious what species both parents are, for certain. Sometimes a fish is of such mixed lineage it cannot be determined what specifically either it`s parents were. In this case there is nothing more specific you can call your fish other then mbuna hybrid. And like most of your mbuna, it is obviously a hybrid.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks anyway ... Walmart hybrid... One of my six original cichlids, currently part of my55g tank with 37 other fish...


----------

